# mit AudioPlayer und jLayer mp3 abspielen



## schaefli (22. Mrz 2007)

folgendes problem:
i hab da jl1.0.jar zu meinen bibliotheken hinzugefügt, trotzdem spielt er nichts ab...

TestClass:

```
public TestClass()
	{
		try {
			
			AudioPlayer player= new AudioPlayer(new URL("file:///C:/seeYou.mp3"));
			player.run();
		} catch (MalformedURLException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		
	}
```

AudioPlayer:

```
import java.net.URL;
import java.applet.*;

public class AudioPlayer 
{
    AudioClip clip;
    URL fURL;
    /** Creates a new instance of SoundPlayer */
    
    public AudioPlayer(URL p_URL) 
    {
        fURL=p_URL;
    }
    
    public void run()
    {
        try
        {
            clip= Applet.newAudioClip(fURL);
            clip.play();  
        }
        catch(Exception e)
        {
            e.printStackTrace();
            clip.stop();
        }
    }
    
    public void stop()
    {
    	try
    	{
    		clip.stop();
    	}
    	catch(Exception e)
    	{
    		e.printStackTrace();
    	}
    }
    
}
```

wenn i jetz statt dem mp3 eine wav-datei nehmen, dann hör ich nur ein kurzes "klack" und das wars, wenn ich aber debugge, dann hör ich die ganze datei...
Vielleicht hat jemand eine antwort auf dieses problem bzw. auf das, mit dem mp3-files und ob ich noch was zusätzlich machn muss außer jl1.0.jar einbinden


----------



## The_S (23. Mrz 2007)

Naja, einfach so JLayer einzubinden und dann über die Applet Klasse mp3s abzuspielen wird so vermutlich nicht gehen. Dazu musst du schon die Methoden von JLayer verwenden!


----------



## Guest (23. Mrz 2007)

wo find ich eine doku über jLayer bzw. kann man kurz sagen, welche methoden das es gibt?


----------



## The_S (23. Mrz 2007)

Da, wo du die lib auch runtergeladen hast ...

http://www.javazoom.net/javalayer/docs/docs1.0/index.html


----------



## Gast (23. Mrz 2007)

danke, hab ich schon gesehn, gibts irgendwo ein kurzes beispiel dazu?


----------



## The_S (23. Mrz 2007)

joa, gibts bestimmt irgendwo im netz. Einfach mal Google bemühen. Zum puren JLayer kenn ich auswendig nämlich keines


----------



## Gast (23. Mrz 2007)

ok, i habs jetz geschafft...


----------



## The_S (23. Mrz 2007)

Kannst ja noch den benötigten Code für die nachwelt posten


----------

